# Compositi Stirrups?



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

They are cheap. And functional, and aren't metal so are nice for winter riding. I have a pair for just that purpose. And I guess the lightweighness might make em good for endurance riding- dunno though not my area of expertise.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I have two pairs of the Compositi 3D Reflex, so the ones with the wide, springy footbed. I love them. I ride trails at a steady clip - mostly trotting. I hope to start riding endurance. I stand in my stirrups a lot. My knees and ankles were getting really sore from my filis irons, not to mention my toes would go numb. I've found comfort with these. I didn't want the full super-wide endurance irons, because I also like to ride some flatwork and cross-rails. I find the Compositis a nice all-around stirrup for what I do.

And the colors match the rest of the tack. ;-)

I like the light weight. I've only lost a stirrup once with these, but I didn't have any problem finding my iron again. I liked that when I lost my stirrup, it didn't bang into my horse's elbow.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

See purple mare and turquoise mare? They're divas. They just had to have stirrups to match, you know. OK OK, maybe I'm the one who had to have stirrups to match, especially since they were comfy and cheap to boot.


----------

